# [SOLVED] xine-lib inverses bild

## sicus

hallo,

hab seit heute ein kleines problem mit der xine-lib.

habe mal wieder ein update meines systems gemacht. neuer kernel (2.6.25-r7) und ein world update. 

danach hab ich den python-updater laufen lassen (python 2.4 auf 2.5 update) und hinterher ein revdep-rebuid

wurde ne gane menge neu gebaut, system läuft soweit richtig, mit ausnahme von xine. folgende fehler treten auf:

1. das bild ist invertiert, also die farben sind negativ

2. beim abspielen einer datei mit mehreren audio steams (bzw. beim schauen eines TV senders mit mehreren audio kanälen) scheint xine alle audiokanäle zu mixen. ich höre paralell alle audiokanäle.

da ich zum tv schauen kaffeine mit xine engine benutze kann ich auch nicht richtig fernsehen.

xine lib hab ich folgende:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # eix xine-lib
> 
> [I] media-libs/xine-lib
> ...

 

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)
> ...

 

UPDATE:

habe jetzt ein downdate auf xine-lib 1.1.8 gemacht. die audio kanäle kann er jetzt wieder trennen. das mit dem inversen bild hält jedoch an. habe aber festgestellt daß ich ein normales bild bekommen kann wenn ich den video output driver umschalte. steht er auf 'auto' und ich stelle 'xv' ein hab ich wieder normales bild. beim nächsten start ist das bild wieder invers, dann muss ich wieder von 'xv' auf 'auto' stellen und ich hab wieder normales bild.

aber ich finde es ist kein zustand, jedesmal wenn ich was mit xine/kaffeine anschaue, erstmal den output umstellen zu müssen

----------

## schachti

Läßt sich bestimmt über die Datei ~/.xine/xinerc einstellen.

----------

## sicus

was soll sich da einstellen lassen? wenn du das output device meinst hast mich evtl. falsch verstanden. das bild wird wieder richtig angezeigt wenn ich dieses ändere.

xine start -> inverses bild

Output device von auto auf xv ändern -> bild passt

xine beenden

xine start -> inverses bild

output ist noch auf xv wie zuvor eingestellt, jetzt ändere ich dieses zurück auf auto -> bild passt wieder.

mir scheint, daß bei der ersten initialisierung des devices was schief geht, bei einer weiteren initialisierung klappts dann allerdings.

----------

## Vortex375

Möglicherweise ein DUP von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-669218.html.

Leider steht dort keine Lösung für das Problem. Du könntest beim Ersteller des anderen Threads (AROK) nachfragen, ob er mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden hat.

----------

## sicus

hmm, klingt recht ähnlich das problem, mit dem unterschied daß bei mir nicht nur kaffeine betroffen ist sondern auch xine selber. würde also sagen das problem liegt irgendwo in der xine-lib.

ich versuche heute abend mal die xine-lib 1.1.14. ist zwar moch maskiert, aber evtl. funktionierts ja.

andere player wie mplayer oder vlc sind von dem problem nicht betroffen

----------

## schachti

 *sicus wrote:*   

> was soll sich da einstellen lassen? wenn du das output device meinst hast mich evtl. falsch verstanden.

 

Ja, habe ich - ich hatte es so verstanden, dass es nur mit einem bestimmten Output Device geht, und das hätte man dann ja leicht festlegen können.

----------

## sicus

habe jetzt xine-lib-1.1.14 installiert (was noch maskiert ist). damit gibts keine probleme.

farben sind sowohl in xine als auch in kaffeine wieder ok und die audiokanäle werden auch korrekt unterschieden. scheint ein bug in 1.1.13 zu sein

*solved*

----------

